# My Portugal trip (May 2013)



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I started my trip in Porto and flew back home from Faro. Here are the photos I took on my trip through this beautiful country:

A pano I took of Lisboa (click on the link below the photo to see a bigger version):


pano14 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




Some photos of Porto:


P5120900 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120991 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121026 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131092 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131185 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131186 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120945 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

More photos of Porto:


P5120851 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120856 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120858 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120863 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120864 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5120867 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120871 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120872 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120879 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120884 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love Porto :drool:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

I know some people who are totally adicted to Porto. These pictures give me an inkling of why.

Very, very nice.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very beautiful Porto


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, guys! 


P5120891 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120893 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120913 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120916 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120919 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5120925 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120926 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120927 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120929 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120930 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what a magnificent place :bow:. Thank you for this great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Porto :cheers:


----------



## Tiago_20 (Sep 25, 2008)

Great photos Dr Seltman! Thanks for sharing.

I hope you have enjoyed the city and the country.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Tiago! 

I definitely had a really great time in Portugal. Porto and Lisboa were my favorites cities but I also loved the nature, beaches and shores! And I only met friendly people there! :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful place and great city!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5120931 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120933 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120934 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120937 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120940 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

More Porto:


P5120941 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120946 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120949 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120954 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5120968 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120978 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120979 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120987 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120990 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5120994 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120996 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5120999 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121003 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121008 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5121018 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121028 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121032 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121033 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121047 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW! What a beautiful bridge.
Nice pictures btw kay:


----------



## leftphalange (Apr 6, 2012)

Amazing pictures and city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Portugal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Just amazing place!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5121055 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5121063 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131074 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131082 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131086 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5131087 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131091 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131094 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131102 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131124 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## orlando01 (May 3, 2010)

Very cool photos.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome country!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks orlando! 


P5131128 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131142 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131148 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131149 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131150 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5131165 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131167 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131168 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131171 von Selt Sam auf Flickr



Hey, guys! :hi:

P5131173 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5131176 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5131217 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141220 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141225 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141226 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5141232 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141235 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141237 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141238 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5141240 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto is stunning! You visited Coimbra?
Great photos and trip from _meu_ Portugal :applause:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Cbr!

Yes I spent two days of my trip in Coimbra. Really beautiful town, too. Not as beautiful as Porto or Lisboa but also very nice! I will post the photos of Coimbra here in this thread later.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

For me Coimbra is the most beautiful city ahah 

What the locations of your in trip in Portugal? Porto, Coimbra, Lisboa, Faro.. more?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

@Cbr: Yes...many more! 


My last photos of Porto:


The two really beautiful and amazing bridges of Porto:

The "Ponte Maria Pia" (built in 1877 by Gustave Eiffel):

P5141251 von Selt Sam auf Flickr



And the "Ponte Dom Luís I" (constructed by Téophile Seyrig between 1881 and 1886):

P5141255 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to Coimbra:


P5151270 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5151274 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5151277 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5151279 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5151280 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

WOW JUST WOW!!

This is such an amazing thread! Threads like this one makes me love Portugal more than I already do!

:master:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great thread and pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos; more please :cheers:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sir..you do know how to capture the beauty :drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

:cheers1:


P5191658 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191660 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191664 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191669 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191659 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5191671 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191672 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191679 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191680 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191681 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5191684 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191685 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191688 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191693 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191705 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful church!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> P5191659 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


I miss this weather... Great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Fern!


P5191715 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5191716 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Next stop: Sintra


P5201722 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201724 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201725 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201727 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201728 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful place!


----------



## max.crane (Jun 15, 2010)

I spent ten days in Portugal last June and was like most people amazed by local architecture, food, people and general 'atmosphere'... The only thing that puzzled me was the number of empty buildings/ shops in the cities, especially in Porto. It looked to me like one of those places that present doesn't live up to the past... I know all the stories about Portugal and deep recession but I haven't encounter such scenery in any other country I've visited ... Does anyone have any explanation for this?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

max.crane said:


> I spent ten days in Portugal last June and was like most people amazed by local architecture, food, people and general 'atmosphere'... The only thing that puzzled me was the number of empty buildings/ shops in the cities, especially in Porto. It looked to me like one of those places that present doesn't live up to the past... I know all the stories about Portugal and deep recession but I haven't encounter such scenery in any other country I've visited ... Does anyone have any explanation for this?


The explanation lies on a law that prevented landlords from raising rents for certain contracts, while not being able to evict the tenants or their family members after the original tenants passed away. That meant that buildings in city centres gradually crumbled away, until the law was changed spurring a new era of reconstruction and repopulation of historical city centres. That process is still underway.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Good to hear (read) that, Fern! 

More photos of Sintra:


P5201729 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201730 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201731 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201734 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201737 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201738 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201739 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201740 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201741 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201742 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

More photos of the "Palácio Nacional da Pena":


P5201743 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201746 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201747 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201748 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201749 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201750 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201753 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201754 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201757 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201758 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201765 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201770 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201772 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201773 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201777 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

pano16 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see Lisbon, but also ohter portugese cities!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201782 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201785 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201787 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201788 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201792 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Amazing view and pics!!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201793 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201798 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201800 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201802 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201803 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201808 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201812 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201813 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201814 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201815 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice castle!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks traveler for being the only one who's writing comments! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P5201817 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201818 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201819 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201825 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201827 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great view from the castle!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Thanks traveler for being the only one who's writing comments! :lol:


I,love castles.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

What an amazing threat and great shoots, good job mate :cheers:


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

I really miss Portugal, having lived there from 1999 to 2002... It looks even nicer now!

On clear days, I could see the Palácio da Pena in Sintra from my house, and I lived in Carcavelos/Cascais (a distance of roughly 15 km)!

Wonderful pics!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:

The last photos of Sintra:


P5201830 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




P5201832 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

a night out in Ericeira


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

once more *MAFRA*


----------

